# Hardwick's Radio - Ep 24 - livestream/new recipe



## method1 (29/11/16)

Join me tonight at 9.30pm for another live live stream session.
As usual questions are welcome and 1 lucky participant will win a prize of some sort 

I'll also be dropping a HOT recipe so come and hang out!

http://mixlr.com/method1/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (29/11/16)

Oooh, a Mr Hardwicks' original recipe, now I'm intrigued.

If you have the time, @method1, I would really appreciate a brief primer on milks. I've just heard that the Loc Milk is good, then there's TFA Dairy/Milk, TFA Malted Milk and FA Milk too. I'd be very interested to hear your views on these and what sort of application you'd recommend for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (29/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Oooh, a Mr Hardwicks' original recipe, now I'm intrigued.
> 
> If you have the time, @method1, I would really appreciate a brief primer on milks. I've just heard that the Loc Milk is good, then there's TFA Dairy/Milk, TFA Malted Milk and FA Milk too. I'd be very interested to hear your views on these and what sort of application you'd recommend for them.



LOC being VV's new range?


----------



## RichJB (29/11/16)

Yes, the local Loco range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeB786 (29/11/16)

Subbed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/11/16)

I missed the episode but will catch up sometime. Anyone willing to share the recipe?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (29/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I missed the episode but will catch up sometime. Anyone willing to share the recipe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I'll be posting on ATF - will share when i do.


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/11/16)

method1 said:


> Join me tonight at 9.30pm for another live live stream session.
> As usual questions are welcome and 1 lucky participant will win a prize of some sort
> 
> I'll also be dropping a HOT recipe so come and hang out!
> ...


@method1 Why do some flavours get ruined at certain temps and what influences this and why do others shine?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/11/16)

method1 said:


> I'll be posting on ATF - will share when i do.


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (30/11/16)

@method1 What makes certain flavor eg. Fruity flavors harsh and how can you fix that? TFA watermelon candy is a good example of a harsh concentrate and can make any recipe harsh. How do you fix this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (30/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> @method1 What makes certain flavor eg. Fruity flavors harsh and how can you fix that? TFA watermelon candy is a good example of a harsh concentrate and can make any recipe harsh. How do you fix this?



This is not guaranteed to work but you could try adding a tiny amount of FA Vape Wizard (start at 1 drop / 30ml and work up) or TFA Smooth at similar amounts. Ethyl maltol can also help, so can adding creams / vanillas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/11/16)

method1 said:


> This is not guaranteed to work but you could try adding a tiny amount of FA Vape Wizard (start at 1 drop / 30ml and work up) or TFA Smooth at similar amounts. Ethyl maltol can also help, so can adding creams / vanillas.


I will give that a try. It is for this reason I don't like fruit flavors. I always get bad results when mixing just fruit without any creams. Thanks for the tip


----------



## method1 (30/11/16)

The replay:

http://diyordievaping.com/2016/11/29/mr-hardwicks-radio-show-ep-24-the-fugee-apple-appisode/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (30/11/16)

I still crack up when I hear the Fugi voice, @method1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (6/12/16)

For those that missed it, new recipe is up at ATF:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/20945#b_f_c_by_ns_10

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (6/12/16)

I'll give that She's A Peach a go as well once I get JF Honey Peach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (6/12/16)

method1 said:


> For those that missed it, new recipe is up at ATF:
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/20945#b_f_c_by_ns_10



Thanks for sharing! Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you have a Honey Circles recipe up at one stage as well?


----------



## method1 (6/12/16)

Effjh said:


> Thanks for sharing! Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you have a Honey Circles recipe up at one stage as well?



Yes, I did


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/12/16)

method1 said:


> Yes, I did


I didn't see it?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

